# Wie Funktioniert ein Flachbildschirm ?



## water_spirit (23. November 2007)

Guten Abend.
Weil ich einen Vortrag über Flachbildschirme halten muss und leider beim aufräumen Zeitschriften weg geschmießen hab  , wo alles stand, wie Flachbildschirme, wie z.B. TFTs/LCDs, funktionieren.
Deswegen meine Bitte, könntet ihr mir vll. euer Wissen bzw. paar sehr gute Seiten schreiben.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Adrenalize (23. November 2007)

Bei Wikipedia und im Lexikon von Prad.de solltest du alles finden, was du brauchst.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT-Display
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flachbildschirm

http://prad.de/new/monitore/lexikon.html für alle möglichen Fachbegriffe rund um LCD-Displays.


----------



## Henner (26. November 2007)

In Ausgabe 10/07 findest Du den Artikel "Wie funktioniert ein LCD?"


----------



## water_spirit (26. November 2007)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> In Ausgabe 10/07 findest Du den Artikel "Wie funktioniert ein LCD?"




Danke Danke Danke  PCGH_Henner. Hab gedacht, dass ich es in der Computer_Bild_Spiele gelesen hab, welche ich weg geschmießen hab. Puuh, Glück gehabt  .

Und natürlich danke an Adrenalize.


Mein Vortrag ist gerettet ^^.


----------



## water_spirit (27. November 2007)

Noch eine Frage 

@ Alle, aber besonders an die PCGH_community

Kann man die Bilder aus der Zeitschrift, die ich besitze, irgendwie im Internet finden? Genau so, wie sie dort abgebildet sind.


----------



## Henner (28. November 2007)

Du meinst die Bilder aus unserem TFT-Wissens-Artikel? Nein, leider nicht. Aber ganz ähnliche Bilder findest Du sicher im Netz, einfach mal auf den verlinkten Wikipedia-Seiten nachsehen (dort gibt's meist auch weiterführende Links).


----------

